# Henry's Rabbit - Free Pattern



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Easter isn't too far away and what a better time to knit some cute bunnies. I love these!

Once you get started, they, like the many bears that have been made by KP-ers, will ....... breed like ....... well, rabbits! :lol:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Love the bunnies but the thought of using dpns is very scarey. Maybe I could have a go at using a circular needle instead. As you mentioned, stitch markers would have to be used. Being a newish knitter I am not very adventurous but as I do LOVE these bunnies then I really should break out shouldn't I ?


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Love the bunnies but the thought of using dpns is very scarey. Maybe I could have a go at using a circular needle instead. As you mentioned, stitch markers would have to be used. Being a newish knitter I am not very adventurous but as I do LOVE these bunnies then I really should break out shouldn't I ?


JUST do it! I had only made scarfs, a few simple flat knitting pieces, until last yr when I found this site, I since have learned, cables, made my first sweater, for a 4 yr old, learned to work with circulars, and dpn, now I am making top down sweaters. YOU can do it, and someone here is always willing to help. Just ask them. No better teachers anywhere.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

AMEN to that.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks cute, but I HATE DPN and markers. Too much work. I prefer straight needles. I just posted a picture yesterday of my Gypsycream bunny and it is simple knit, purl, inc. and dec. done on straights. These are nice bunnies but I just refuse to use DPN's for anything. Don't know why I have such and aversion to them, but, if it calls for them and I can't use small circulars, I don't make it!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

ladysjk said:


> ohsusana said:
> 
> 
> > Love the bunnies but the thought of using dpns is very scarey. Maybe I could have a go at using a circular needle instead. As you mentioned, stitch markers would have to be used. Being a newish knitter I am not very adventurous but as I do LOVE these bunnies then I really should break out shouldn't I ?
> ...


Thanks for your words of encouragement and motivation.


----------



## Peggy G (Dec 15, 2012)

I had been hesitant for a couple of years about trying DPNs until I saw a hat I wanted to make and the pattern called for DPNs. So, I tried it and was very glad I did. You'll never know until you try. You can do it!! Get on YouTube and watch videos. I love the rabbit too so let's go for it!!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

They are adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chrisd (Oct 8, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Looks cute, but I HATE DPN and markers. Too much work. I prefer straight needles. I just posted a picture yesterday of my Gypsycream bunny and it is simple knit, purl, inc. and dec. done on straights. These are nice bunnies but I just refuse to use DPN's for anything. Don't know why I have such and aversion to them, but, if it calls for them and I can't use small circulars, I don't make it!


Any chance of a pattern, please


----------



## Peggy G (Dec 15, 2012)

Chrisd said:


> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> > Looks cute, but I HATE DPN and markers. Too much work. I prefer straight needles. I just posted a picture yesterday of my Gypsycream bunny and it is simple knit, purl, inc. and dec. done on straights. These are nice bunnies but I just refuse to use DPN's for anything. Don't know why I have such and aversion to them, but, if it calls for them and I can't use small circulars, I don't make it!
> ...


There's a download link just above the pictures.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Swampy
Downloaded these as fast as I could,,, they will make great gifts for kids of all ages!!! Thanks so much for sharing SMILE Ohsusana,,, I am reminded of a quote by the late, great Elanor Roosevelt,,," I make it a point to do something scarey everyday" I have taken license with the quote,, but not with Mrs. Roosevelts' demeanor,,, She started out as a very shy young woman who went on to do great things. So grab those dps and do great things,,,SMILE
Helen


----------



## ARANEA (Dec 13, 2012)

I've always collected rabbits, you can find one on every room of my home somewhere. Even in the kitchen there is only one knob that is a pewter rabbits head. Now I'm going to knit my first bunny, thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## planetrosemary (Oct 3, 2011)

Thankyou, the bunnies are fabulous!!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Very cute...I have a friend that will love these.


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

Loved making Henry's rabbit


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Just beautiful and thanks so much for sharing...


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Love it! Thank you.


----------



## Chrisd (Oct 8, 2012)

Peggy G said:


> Chrisd said:
> 
> 
> > DonnieK said:
> ...


I couldn't find your pictures - is there a link to them x


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Have you clicked on the word 'download' ?
That will get you the pattern.
If you're having probs, PM me your email address and I'll send the pattern on to you.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Swampygirl-What a lovely pattern. Thanks for sharing! Denise


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

swampygirl--
Is this your pattern?
The reason I ask, is I downloaded it, but I do not see a "designed by" or anything of that nature.
I would certainly like to make that notation into the pdf file name to give credit.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

THis is how it was when I downloaded it.

Here's the original link. As you will see it will be received as it is for download, here.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henrys-rabbit


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks, your pattern is adorable!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> THis is how it was when I downloaded it.
> 
> Here's the original link. As you will see it will be received as it is for download, here.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/henrys-rabbit


Thank you - - Credit Given. :thumbup:


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

Many Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. The pdf is safely stored on dropbox. I will make this little bunny for sure. hannet (I love to work with dpns)


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing he is so cute and I would think not too many problem areas for stuffing


----------



## Paloma (Jul 30, 2011)

I just fell in love with the bunnies!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Everyone is very welcome to this pattern.
I hope you have fun making your rabbit(s) and it would be nice to see the bunny family grow. :lol:


----------



## ashblondie (Dec 18, 2011)

Peggy G said:


> I had been hesitant for a couple of years about trying DPNs until I saw a hat I wanted to make and the pattern called for DPNs. So, I tried it and was very glad I did. You'll never know until you try. You can do it!! Get on YouTube and watch videos. I love the rabbit too so let's go for it!!


AMEN - it's easy to be nervous of trying something new (I did the same thing), but they really aren't at all hard to use, once you know how - and not that big a deal to learn - honest! :wink:


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

thank you..very cute bunny


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

You are so kind, thank you. They are so sweet, can't wait to make one.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Adorable. That's the most realistic rabbit pattern I have seen. thank you for the link.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the download. It's perfect for Easter.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Very sweet rabbits. Thanks so much for the pattern. Lucky Henry!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Geesta said:


> Swampy
> Downloaded these as fast as I could,,, they will make great gifts for kids of all ages!!! Thanks so much for sharing SMILE Ohsusana,,, I am reminded of a quote by the late, great Elanor Roosevelt,,," I make it a point to do something scarey everyday" I have taken license with the quote,, but not with Mrs. Roosevelts' demeanor,,, She started out as a very shy young woman who went on to do great things. So grab those dps and do great things,,,SMILE
> Helen


Hey Helen, I don't think I will be able to smile. I always poke my tongue out when I am concentrating so smiling might be a bit tricky!! Hee hee.
Actually, I did something scarey today. I was watering the garden and a red bellied snake passed me, only about a metre away and I didn't run away. I kept perfectly still and admired the beauty of the snake. Maybe it is a good luck omen as we are into the year of the snake.
I promise to buy some DPNs and have a go at Henry the rabbit.x


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> ohsusana said:
> 
> 
> > Love the bunnies but the thought of using dpns is very scarey. Maybe I could have a go at using a circular needle instead. As you mentioned, stitch markers would have to be used. Being a newish knitter I am not very adventurous but as I do LOVE these bunnies then I really should break out shouldn't I ?
> ...


YES! ^^^This^^^ I learned to use DPN's on the sleeves for baby sweaters. Now I have even knit one pair of socks, not so good but still socks.

Trick is to find out what works best for you but I keep the needle I am knitting FROM on top of the other two and just knit like there are only those two, the one I am knitting from and the one I am knitting to, needles involved. Ignore the other two until you finish with the one and so forth.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

What a lovely bunny rabbit! Thank U for sharing him! :-D


----------

